# How do I transfer Zune files to a new computer?



## Dance mom (Jun 10, 2003)

My daughter leaves tomorrow for college with a new laptop. She'd like to take her Zune and all the Zune music files that are on the old family laptop. How do we transfer them?

They won't need to be on the old computer anymore. Just on the new one. Old computer is XP and the new one is Vista.

Any guidance will be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

copy the Zune folder in My Music folder to the My Music folder on the new computer. it has all the music files stored there if you have the Zune software set to organize your music.

in theory it should work, but again it's a theory. the only forseeable issue is Zune library and playlist files (.xml, .zpl, etc.) have the old path (C:\Documents & Settings\Doe Family\My Documents\My Music\Zune...) even though the actual files on the new laptop are a new path (C:\Users\My Documents\My Music\Zune...) therefore causing the Zune software to show a blank library and no playlists. maybe doing a search and replace of the new path on the text in those files will do the trick.

again all theory.

try zunescene's forums


----------



## Dance mom (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks...and now for the stupid(?) question-- or is there no such thing?

How do I get them from one computer to the other? Can hook them up via USB and just transfer? Do I need a program that is not already on my computer?

Thanks so much!


----------

